# U.S. Marine Becomes First Blind Double Amputee to Re-Enlist



## ToughOmbre (Apr 9, 2010)

*Wish I could shake this Marine's hand and buy him a drink*  

From FOXNews.com 

He has no legs and no eyesight, but Marine Cpl. Matthew Bradford has four more years of military service ahead of him after becoming the first blind double-amputee to re-enlist.

The rifleman was injured in January 2007 in Iraq when a roadside bomb exploded right under him, the San Antonio Express-News reported.

But after years at the Center for the Intrepid, a privately funded, cutting-edge rehabilitation center, Bradford, 23, has learned to walk with prosthetic limbs and navigate without his vision, and he only regrets that he can’t return to combat duty in Iraq, the paper reported.

Instead the Kentucky native will head to Camp Lejeune, N.C., where he will work with other wounded Marines in hopes of helping them cope with anger, depression and other issues.

"I'm paving the road for the rest of them who want to stay in but think they can't," he told the Express-News. "I'm ready to get back to work."

Blind Marine re-enlists

TO

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 9, 2010)

You go, Marine!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2010)

Truly amazing story!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2010)

Inspirational...


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2010)

Wheels


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 15, 2010)

Never give up... Never give in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 6, 2022)

I know this is an old thread but I just stumbled on to it. Very inspirational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2022)

I totally agree!


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm amazed he could function without sight in that kind of environment. I gotta say I'm impressed

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 10, 2022)

Where there's a will, there's a way. Semper Fi and Bravo Zulu. Any updates on him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

